# Horse wont get up



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Hi All im new to horse ownership my mum bought me a boy horse two weeks ago because my riding instructor moved me up into the top riding class. Pete is a 15hh Anglo Arab and he is 4 years old, I love him to pieces and think he loves me too. My problem is he wont get up, I go near his stable and he sees me and lays down, he refuses to move out of his stable. Its been two weeks now and my mum is getting angry because she is having to still pay for the lessons at the riding school. What can I do to get him to want to be ridden? Ive tried carrots and polos but he just isnt interested? My friend at the riding school said she reads lots of good advice on here and someone might be able to help me. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Puddock (6 February 2013)

1/10


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 February 2013)

Get a winch and haul him up? Or get a real horse? 

I'd love to catch mine lying down. He leaps up when he hears me, bless him.


----------



## lhotse (6 February 2013)

Are you sure he's still alive?


----------



## BroadfordQueen (6 February 2013)

Puddock said:



			1/10
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit mean, I think it's quite original and deserves at least a 3!


----------



## zigzag (6 February 2013)

You should have thought of sugar lumps from your name. it works every time for my horse


----------



## 3~2~1 (6 February 2013)

Have you made sure he's got legs ?


----------



## dressedkez (6 February 2013)

Milk fever - give him magnesium......or if he is a horse (not a lactating cow, having just given birth) shoot him.


----------



## StormyMoments (6 February 2013)

lhotse said:



			Are you sure he's still alive?
		
Click to expand...

*snorts* would explain why he isnt interested in carrots of polos


----------



## Littlelegs (6 February 2013)

You need to get it motivated. Buy pom-poms & do a little cheerleader routine at the stable door. Perhaps '1,2,3,4, troll is at your stable door, 5,6,7,8, I'll drip feed more just wait'.


----------



## Puddock (6 February 2013)

BroadfordQueen said:



			That's a bit mean, I think it's quite original and deserves at least a 3! 

Click to expand...

But overall, I felt it was lacking in subtlety and demonstrable dedication to the art of talking complete and utter *******s.

They just don't make them like they used to...


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Yes he is alive, he is up until I get near his stable. Do you think I should call a vet? Nobody seems to be that worried am I overreacting? Does he just need more time to settle in do you think?


----------



## Nicnac (6 February 2013)

Boys tend to be lazy.  I'd try to tempt him with beer rather than polos......


----------



## Littlelegs (6 February 2013)

Is he eating plenty? If so then he's probably been on the waccy baccy, & is chilling.


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Do you think I should see him nicnac and get a girl horse? I wanted a girl because my mum bought me a pink bridle of ebay. I dont really want to sell him but maybe we are not suited.


----------



## 3~2~1 (6 February 2013)

Try standing behind him and clapping your hands together whilst loudly saying shhhhhhhhoooooooo


----------



## Goldenstar (6 February 2013)

I think you need to take him barefoot then he will be fine.


----------



## StormyMoments (6 February 2013)

are you sure his wheels havent fallen off?


----------



## 3~2~1 (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			Do you think I should see him nicnac and get a girl horse? I wanted a girl because my mum bought me a pink bridle of ebay. I dont really want to sell him but maybe we are not suited.
		
Click to expand...

That will be the problem then, he probably doesn't want to wear a pink bridle


----------



## Nicnac (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			Do you think I should see him nicnac and get a girl horse? I wanted a girl because my mum bought me a pink bridle of ebay. I dont really want to sell him but maybe we are not suited.
		
Click to expand...

See him?  I think you mean sell him.

Anyway - that's your problem in one.  He doesn't like the pink bridle.

Buy him a blue one and bob's your uncle


----------



## Brontie (6 February 2013)

I find threatening to sell them to Tesco's usually gets them moving.


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Yes he is eating hay and he gets a bucket of feed in the morning and at night. I feel like you are all laughing at me and all I want to do is help him enjoy life.


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

Try this "method", will work wonders. He will be up, bags packed and out the door in no time  http://www.parellinaturalhorsetraining.com/


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Thank you for your help I will ask my Dad to buy a blue bridle. I cant ask mum because she just got me a pink one.


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2013)

It's dead. There is no point flogging a dead horse. 

Get a new one and sell the old rancid one to tesco.


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

If your horse lies down when you approach it, I would take that very personally. Basically your horse doesnt like you and is trying to tell you in a very unsubtle way. Shoot it and buy a cat. x


----------



## maisie06 (6 February 2013)

I'm sure a blue bridle will do the trick - I buy mine from the "value" range. It does however have white stripes too. 

My horse has been lying down since last tuesday and he is now starting to smell a bit funny - maybe the same thing that's wrong with yours? He is wearing his bridle, but still doesn't want to get up, so now I just sit on him and watch telly instead.


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

What do you mean by take him barefoot? Could this help? Thank you for the suggestion in your link haffiesrock I would love to try that, he would enjoy that if only he would give me a chance and come out with me for a walk. I dont want to scare him by standing behind him and scaring him out! To everybody making jokes about horse burgers im disgusted I thought this was a forum for horse lovers???


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2013)

HaffiesRock said:



			If your horse lies down when you approach it, I would take that very personally. Basically your horse doesnt like you and is trying to tell you in a very unsubtle way. Shoot it and buy a cat. x
		
Click to expand...

A cat won't like the op any more than the boy horse does. Don't be silly. She needs a big stoopid dog instead.


----------



## Zeb93 (6 February 2013)

Words fail me...what happened to imagination....


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 February 2013)

Take a shotgun in the stable and see how long it takes him to get up.
If he doesn't get up get out the knackerman as it's too late to get out the vet.


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			A cat won't like the op any more than the boy horse does. Don't be silly. She needs a big stoopid dog instead. 

Click to expand...


My mistake FfionWinnie. I am not very experienced with any animals in general 

Maybe OP, you could try tying some rope around each leg, grabs some friends and pull him out? Once he's out, shut the door quick, put his blue bridle on, take off his rug and shoes and crack on with the Parelli. You will best friends in no time. 

Also, have you considered kissing spine and ulcers?


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Im sitting here in tears, im devastated that he may not like me and people are suggesting I shoot him. This forum is very hurtful and full of horrible horse haters. Thanks for the serious people that responded will try beer, blue bridle, sugar and parelli and see what happens


----------



## cptrayes (6 February 2013)

Tate&Lyle, sweetie, you can buy an electrified 5,000volt cattle prod. That'll get him up in no time, sugar.


----------



## TrasaM (6 February 2013)

I'm surprised at some of the advice being given. Having been a member on here for quite a few months I now know that the first point of any investigation is .. Teeth, back and saddle? Why has no one suggested this!


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2013)

HaffiesRock said:



			My mistake FfionWinnie. I am not very experienced with any animals in general 

Maybe OP, you could try tying some rope around each leg, grabs some friends and pull him out? Once he's out, shut the door quick, put his blue bridle on, take off his rug and shoes and crack on with the Parelli. You will best friends in no time. 

Also, have you considered kissing spine and ulcers?
		
Click to expand...

I think this is great advice haffiesrock. The op could consider taking the horse on JK for a day out as well.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 February 2013)

Guys I think you are overlooking the most obvious solution - the play dead syndrome! I have seen it many a time in all manner of creatures great and small. In fact even some of the England Rugby team were trying that trick the other day - if I lie down and play dead then no one will see me, no one will make me work and therefore no one can tell me off. 

Failing that then I would recommend sending him racing as that seems to bump off a few horses these days.


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			Im sitting here in tears, im devastated that he may not like me and people are suggesting I shoot him. This forum is very hurtful and full of horrible horse haters. Thanks for the serious people that responded will try beer, blue bridle, sugar and parelli and see what happens
		
Click to expand...

I feel for you op, I really do. It must be terrible to be in your situation. 















Its just we are all so much funnier than you!


----------



## 3~2~1 (6 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			I think this is great advice haffiesrock. The op could consider taking the horse on JK for a day out as well. 






Click to expand...

He could do but he can't get it up


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

Did you get the horse 5 stage vetted before purchase? I'm guessing not as the vet would have informed you that boy horses DO NOT like pink bridles and when they get stressed, their legs fall off. Classic symptoms your boy horse is showing i'm afraid...


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 February 2013)

Because dare I say it she's a Troll, if you horse was laying down most of the time would you be on here asking advice, no you'd have had the vet out pronto like the rest of us.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 February 2013)

I suggest you get a hosepipe & turn the tap on - a good jet of cold water will get you sorted 
oh, you could also try the horse with it too


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I suggest you get a hosepipe & turn the tap on - a good jet of cold water will get you sorted 
oh, you could also try the horse with it too
		
Click to expand...

  Where is the like button


----------



## Odd Socks (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			Im sitting here in tears, im devastated that he may not like me and people are suggesting I shoot him. This forum is very hurtful and full of horrible horse haters. *Thanks for the serious people that responded will try beer, blue bridle, sugar and parelli and see what happens*

Click to expand...

hahaha... come on guys, the bridge dweller is trying oh so hard 

seriously though, he could be just about to birth a foal,  stick your hand up his bum and pull the poor foaly out before it suffocates!!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2013)

3~2~1 said:



			He could do but he can't get it up 

Click to expand...

She can tho


----------



## Odd Socks (6 February 2013)

alternatively, get the arsePCA to help


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

Odd Socks said:



			hahaha... come on guys, the bridge dweller is trying oh so hard 

seriously though, he could be just about to birth a foal,  stick your hand up his bum and pull the poor foaly out before it suffocates!!! 

Click to expand...

Oh my god! How could we have missed this! OP, get your marigolds on and get ready to catch! You will need hot water and clean towels...


----------



## 3~2~1 (6 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			She can tho 






Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 February 2013)

FFionwinnie, it's no joke when a cow that is bulling jumps you, as I know to my cost they can flatten you.


----------



## Littlelegs (6 February 2013)

Your pictures are epic Fw! 
Don't be upset by the horse burger jokes op, we all love horses. With chips & onion rings. Your horse clearly doesn't want to be a burger though, he's destined for better. He's been lying down to keep the meat tender, he's steak quality imo. Throw a marinade over if you are concerned.


----------



## OldNag (6 February 2013)

Well it's all very well saying teeth, back, saddle check... but if she's not feeding micronised linseed then there really is no hope...

OP it could be that your horse just isn't motivated. Try playing him some Tony Robbins or Zig Ziglar CDs...


----------



## flirtygerty (6 February 2013)

3~2~1 said:



			lol 

Click to expand...

PMSL, where do you find them


----------



## Love (6 February 2013)

Personally I think the horse has kissing spine. Either that or Cushings.


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

OP, you have missed out a vital piece of info. What colour is your boy horse? Could make all the difference to his prognosis.


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

He was vetted he failed on a flexsion test on his front legs but we got his price down and took him because he is just beautiful. I bouvht him to show mainly. I have the dentist coming out Friday could it be his teeth? I dont have a saddle yet I prefer bareback but once he is up and out I will buy him a matching saddle.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 February 2013)

Oh no!
Has anyone spotted the missing piece of info - the OP does NOT mention if the horse is barefoot or not


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

He is chestnut with a star and four white socks.


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Do you mean does he have shoes on? Of course he does im not cruel I love him very much.


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

I dont suppose he has sarcoids does he?

You need to check his feet too, if they have lots of rings around them you need to make sure you feed him as much sugar as you can and get him really fat.


----------



## Love (6 February 2013)

Chestnut with 4 white socks..... Tsssss


----------



## WelshD (6 February 2013)

Not barefoot then if he has socks....


----------



## Love (6 February 2013)

Haffiesrock I think you're onto something with the rings! Deffo lots of sugar and building up his weight! Genius!


----------



## Haylee (6 February 2013)

3~2~1 said:



			Try standing behind him and clapping your hands together whilst loudly saying shhhhhhhhoooooooo
		
Click to expand...

^ try this, if not you have got a problem


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

I do know horses are not allowed sugar he gets offered sugar free polos. I did read up on the effects of sugar in horses. I dont want him getting sick.


----------



## sarahann1 (6 February 2013)

It really is very simple, you must scweeem and scweeem, and scweeeem at him until he moves! Obvs!!


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

Love said:



			Haffiesrock I think you're onto something with the rings! Deffo lots of sugar and building up his weight! Genius!
		
Click to expand...

OP, can you mow the lawn (the really green rich grass) put it in a barrow and put it in the stable for him? As much as you can get down him, on top of the extra sugar and the conditioning mix. Maybe put his water bucket OUTSIDE the stable and leave the door open? Thats something you will learn with the Parelli. xx


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

What are sarcoids?


----------



## D66 (6 February 2013)

I'm in tears too.
Thanks for cheering me up.
It's possible that your horse has caught his rug straps on the corner of the rubber matting and is just stuck.
If you cuddle him enough he will love you and you won't have any problems with him.


----------



## PandorasJar (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			What are sarcoids?
		
Click to expand...

Sarcastic 'oids. 

Rude little things they are, hope your horse doesn't have them


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2013)

Echo Bravo said:



			FFionwinnie, it's no joke when a cow that is bulling jumps you, as I know to my cost they can flatten you.
		
Click to expand...

Are you the horse in the pic then echo bravo 

None of my cows have ever jumped me when they are bulling. They are however a very rare breed, almost horse like in their behaviour in fact


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

That seems a good idea about moving his water bucket but they also have automatic water fillers in the stable im not sure if I can get it disconnected


----------



## Haylee (6 February 2013)

Maybe he's very tired?  
This thread has me laughing, cheers guys after falling off and damaging my neck


----------



## Zeb93 (6 February 2013)

Have you checked for ulcers and kissing spines?


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			I do know horses are not allowed sugar he gets offered sugar free polos. I did read up on the effects of sugar in horses. I dont want him getting sick.
		
Click to expand...

Why cant they have sugar? My fat pony gets a good glug of molasses in his build up mix 3 times a day. I thought it might give him a sugar rush and make him a bit more hyper so he burns off energy and weight. Seems I am learning something new today. Ill change to sugar free molasses first thing tomorrow. Thanks OP!


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

What can I do if he is just tired? Horses aint sarcastic thats just silly. Ever heard the phrase if you dont have anything helpful to say dont say nothing at all.


----------



## Haylee (6 February 2013)

Try a beer, my guy loves a beer first thing in the morning


----------



## Charley657 (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			What can I do if he is just tired? Horses aint sarcastic thats just silly. Ever heard the phrase if you dont have anything helpful to say dont say nothing at all.
		
Click to expand...

You should take your own advice! 

Has it been raining outside when you go to see your horse?  They are like cows you know, lie down when its raining or about to rain.


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			What can I do if he is just tired? Horses aint sarcastic thats just silly. Ever heard the phrase if you dont have anything helpful to say dont say nothing at all.
		
Click to expand...

If you "don't say nothing at all" that means you must say something. 

I found a pic of your horse, I think I know what the problem is.


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			What can I do if he is just tired? Horses aint sarcastic thats just silly. Ever heard the phrase if you dont have anything helpful to say dont say nothing at all.
		
Click to expand...

OP, you have had tons of advice and I (and many other i'd say) have learned a lot too.

If he is tired you need to give him a feed of fast fibre soaked with a few cans or red bull. You could crush up about 5 or 6 pro plus too. That will get him moving if hes tired. Or maybe coffee? Can you give coffee to a horse? Maybe black? Not sure they can tolerate cows milk? Anyone? x


----------



## sarahann1 (6 February 2013)

Bahahahahahaha! 

This has cheered me up no end, thanks OP  

Have the best pic in my head of a horse chilling out in his crib with a beer hat on now, I'm easily pleased


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

No he has legs I dont understand the joke. I think ill jus get someone to come see him face to face tomorrow as im getting worried I might need to get a new horse.


----------



## Littlelegs (6 February 2013)

Give him some pro-plus. Or depending on the company you keep a dozen e's & an ounce of good quality amphetamines. And give him a few red bulls to wash it down with.


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Could it be that he is a chestnut? Are they more prone to wanting to sleep indoors?


----------



## patchypony (6 February 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## Haylee (6 February 2013)

Yes, it's the chestnuts


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Is it the pink bridle or the fact he is tired? I dont want to waste dads money on a new bridle if he is just a sleepy horse?


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

I wouldn't bother with a vet OP, they cost quite a lot of money. Maybe try an alternative therapist? Or maybe a riding instructor?


----------



## Littlelegs (6 February 2013)

Chestnut! That makes it all so clear now, you need to dye him blonde, then he will be the life & soul of the party, instead of the ginger wall (stable) flower.


----------



## Venevidivici (6 February 2013)

He's actually a chestnut goat. Trolls bore him. Simples.


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

If it is just that he is chestnut what can I do about that? The seller never mentioned he was like this although I never see him in the stable at his old home. Do you think he was drugged? Should I ask the old owner for a refund? Im so worried about poor pete I cant sleep


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

What size is the pink bridle OP? I'd be interested in buying it. Does it have pink reins and a pink bit?


----------



## sarahann1 (6 February 2013)

If all else fails, You need to ask Papa Frita, fountain of all knowledge, supplier of excellent advice on here 

Here you go, you ask the oracle here http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=411596&highlight=Papa+Frita


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

The bridle is cob sized my mum got it off ebay it has pink reins and a sparkly noseband and browband. The bit isnt pink that would look tacky. How do I contact papa frita?


----------



## Ladyinred (6 February 2013)

cptrayes said:



			Tate&Lyle, sweetie, you can buy an electrified 5,000volt cattle prod. That'll get him up in no time, sugar.
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it.


Very poor effort Tate&Lyle.


----------



## Bobbly (6 February 2013)

It'll be his legs, I'll bet he's got piano legs and they have come unscrewed....he'll probably need retuning too as he may be a little horrse?


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

Good luck OP. I've exhausted all of my knowledge tonight so I hope something I have said is helpful.

Keep us posted tomorrow. 

Oh, just thought of something else. How often are you mucking out? It needs to be done only once a day at the very most, more like every other day. If you keep going into the stable to muck out you will upset your horse and this could be the problem. Leave the horse alone for 48 hours, take the water away, and after 2 days offer the boy horse water outside the stable. If that doesnt work, I think you will have to seriously considered PTS. I hope it doesnt come to that though. Good luck OP. xx


----------



## Littlelegs (6 February 2013)

If you look on the first page of the tackroom, there will now be a thread called 'roll up', you can contact papa frita through that.


----------



## JennyNZ (6 February 2013)

Have you tried talking to him?  I mean really talking to him.  You will need to find an Animal Communicator, one who speaks Equineses.   

Google will be your friend.


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

JennyNZ said:



			Have you tried talking to him?  I mean really talking to him.  You will need to find an Animal Communicator, one who speaks Equineses.   

Google will be your friend. 

Click to expand...

My friend does reiki. She talks to her cats.


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Just left a message to papa frita, will also try a communicator can anyone suggest a good one?


----------



## HaffiesRock (6 February 2013)

Where are you based?


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Scotland, outskirts of Glasgow


----------



## PandorasJar (6 February 2013)

I wouldn't leave my stable if I was in Glasgow 
*creeps out of thread*


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			Just left a message to papa frita, will also try a communicator can anyone suggest a good one?
		
Click to expand...

You should get Billy Connnolly to see the horse. He's local


----------



## Jnhuk (6 February 2013)

He is only 4 so a young horse maybe if he is lying down everytime you are approaching him, it is his way of telling you something about your weight?

Are you sure that he is a suitable breed and height for you body type to put it politely?


----------



## risky business (6 February 2013)

Oh dear... 

I feel your pain.. I have a girl horse who won't come out of the stable either.. I'm not sure if its  because she's bay or if she got offended at the blue saddle pad I bought her instead of pink?  

Never mind I just won't give her any food or water.. Eventually she will have to come out for food and water right?!!!


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

Im 5ft 5 and weigh ten stone, do you think im too heavy for him?


----------



## Haylee (6 February 2013)

Maybe he's only up at night


----------



## Mogg (6 February 2013)

what was his history before you got him? if he was a super model for equine catalogues then theres ur answer, some of em wont get outta bed for less than £10k


----------



## TateandLyle (6 February 2013)

He was sat on a month before I got him but he has lived out all his life until now. Im starting to think i should give up and buy another one


----------



## Floxie (6 February 2013)

I've just seen the roll up post - I think I'm actually crying...


----------



## justabob (6 February 2013)

OK, go and tell us who you really are on here.


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 February 2013)

ffionwinnie, I use to have cows they bless them went and met their maker a few years ago and yours is a truly rare breed. But me thinks this horse is dead and she doesn't know it.


----------



## TbLover (6 February 2013)

sometimes are the chances better and bigger to leave where ever you are if the problem is so big (a horse which is only in a stable and dont want move out)

all other members here: Thanks for the good laugh tonight I will go asleep an dreaming about burgers .........ahhhhhhhhhhhhh....nightmare


good night everyone


----------



## Littlelegs (7 February 2013)

If you weigh 10 stone, that might be the problem. Experienced riders defy gravity by halving their weight once mounted. At 10stone & in the advanced riding school class, you will feel like 5 stone.15hh angloarabs were bred to carry 40 stone men, so the solution could be chowing down the pies till you reach a more suitable weight such as 30 stone.


----------



## alainax (7 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			Scotland, outskirts of Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

Oh oh oh can I come help ????  I've got the latest Justin Bieber songs, that's bound to make him get up and run away  


PandorasJar said:



			I wouldn't leave my stable if I was in Glasgow 
*creeps out of thread*
		
Click to expand...

*sniggers*


----------



## Springy (7 February 2013)

Op the honest real answer is that he must have been bought from Hilary Devey and cannot leave his stable until he has had a cup of tea and a sausage sarnie.......

Tut tut come on people its obvious!!!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (7 February 2013)

He's got the serious case of Gender crisis.. he sees you and thinks "Oh Gawd! She's gonna put that blooming girly bridle on me, and lord know's what else 'pink' she has......quick! I have a headache pose!"...


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (7 February 2013)

He may also have had lessons off these guys before you bought him..


----------



## mashnut (7 February 2013)

AW Glasgow's not that bad.
Of course, I have girl horse, that lives in a field and NEVER lies down.

You need to find the money for a REAL carrot stick. That will get your horse out its stable!


----------



## Beausmate (7 February 2013)

Pink bridle on chestnut?  You don't deserve to have a horse.

In fact, I think Pete's a camel and he's lying down for you to get on.  What you need to do, is sit on him and beat him with a sharp stick until he gets up.  Withholding water won't work on a camel-why do you think the Parellis don't train them?


----------



## JennyNZ (7 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			He was sat on a month before I got him but he has lived out all his life until now. Im starting to think i should give up and buy another one
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to find another stable.


----------



## Ambers mum (7 February 2013)

Lol! You lot have really cheered me up after a crappy day xxx love you all xxx


----------



## loisb501 (7 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			Scotland, outskirts of Glasgow
		
Click to expand...



Not too far from me then.... I would love to come visit Pete and see him in his beautiful sparkly pink bridle (minus pink bit because that would be tacky) 

Maybe we could tempt him up with a regular polo coated in sugar??

Or if that fails I have some blue tack we could try and tempt him up with? Reinstate his masculinity??


----------



## Patterdale (7 February 2013)

Oh dear....


----------



## neep (7 February 2013)

Perhaps it's narcolepsy and unfortunately your the trigger ?


----------



## HaffiesRock (7 February 2013)

Any news OP?

Having slept on it, have you tried beating the horse? You want a good sturdy stick that wont snap. Give him a good belting and see if that works? Or attach a rope to your headcollar and swing it around violently so the rope smacks him in the head. All good tip's i've seen recently. xx


----------



## Lulwind (7 February 2013)

Rename him Kevin.  He's clearly a teenager


----------



## Patterdale (7 February 2013)

Has he been scoped for ulcers?


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Pink bridle on chestnut?  You don't deserve to have a horse.

In fact, I think Pete's a camel and he's lying down for you to get on.  What you need to do, is sit on him and beat him with a sharp stick until he gets up.  Withholding water won't work on a camel-why do you think the Parellis don't train them?

Click to expand...

Of course he's a camel why didn't we work it out last night  its so obvious now you've pointed it out!!


----------



## TateandLyle (7 February 2013)

I have the vet coming after school, I will update for any genuine people. Thank you for all the PMs I got, appreciate those of you taking me seriously.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			I have the vet coming after school, I will update for any genuine people. Thank you for all the PMs I got, appreciate those of you taking me seriously.
		
Click to expand...

You've got pms, poor you.


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (7 February 2013)

Bahahahaha. 

If you throw in the pink bridle and the beer I'll take him off your hands. 

Does he load ok?


----------



## Littlelegs (7 February 2013)

Can't be a very good vet if they are still at school. I hope the vet is sixth form at the least?


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 February 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			Can't be a very good vet if they are still at school. I hope the vet is sixth form at the least?
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks for the clarification. I was thinking it was the op who was at school which didn't make sense as she was posting at 9:13am...


----------



## Patterdale (7 February 2013)

I doubt you got any PMs, never mind genuine ones! 

Give it up OP, come back another time and try harder!


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 February 2013)

Patterdale said:



			I doubt you got any PMs, never mind genuine ones! 

Give it up OP, come back another time and try harder!
		
Click to expand...

I admit I pm'd the op with some proper advice about Pete the prat. 

I just felt you know just in CASE Pete is real and DOES have pink bridle issues I couldn't live with myself if he lay in that stable til his dying day. 














Tsk, I lied


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (7 February 2013)

I thought half term wasn't til next week???


----------



## HaffiesRock (7 February 2013)

OP, can I suggest you get your vet to look into the below. I reckon one of the big vet hospital's could do this? I'm assuming he's insured as I doubt it will be cheap


----------



## tallyho! (7 February 2013)

I think it's got sinusitis and a chest infection like me. I can't get up either.


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 February 2013)

The problem is solved.

My Little Ted packed his haynet and left home in a huff, a few days ago.  It is obvious the OP has him, he is always asleep and refuses to get up.  He has special needs and will give you lots of problems if he gets up.

OK, I know he was black when he left but the journey to Scotland must have turned him orange.  OP, he is a complex character and your pink bridle will give him the vapours and a shire with vapours is not impressive.

You must package Ted up and post him back to me, he has many pre-booked appointments to keep.  Without his regular sessions with a sprout stick, his personal masseur and private veterinary surgeon he will have a nervous breakdown.  A shire on a rampage will scare you OP, bubble wrap him and post him back first class immediately.


----------



## cptrayes (7 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			I have the vet coming after school, I will update for any genuine people. Thank you for all the PMs I got, appreciate those of you taking me seriously.
		
Click to expand...

Someone somewhere in the world took you seriously ???


----------



## patchypony (7 February 2013)

neep said:



			Perhaps it's narcolepsy and unfortunately your the trigger ?
		
Click to expand...


Bahahahaha.


----------



## TBB (7 February 2013)

Try chanting Tesco burgers, Tesco burgers, Tesco burgers, Burger king as you approach the stable and he should be on his feet when you get there. (as long as you shout it loud enough)


----------



## Littlelegs (7 February 2013)

It's so obvious now, how on earth did I miss it before? Ops horse can't get up, she just needs to give it viagra.


----------



## cptrayes (7 February 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			It's so obvious now, how on earth did I miss it before? Ops horse can't get up, she just needs to give it viagra.
		
Click to expand...

No, no LL, you misread - it can't _get up_, not it can't get it up !

Or are you suggesting that a fifth leg might help push it up off the floor? That's an idea.


----------



## Patterdale (7 February 2013)

Problems with getting up in the morning are probably best asked in soapbox.


----------



## PandorasJar (7 February 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			The problem is solved.

My Little Ted packed his haynet and left home in a huff, a few days ago.  It is obvious the OP has him, he is always asleep and refuses to get up.  He has special needs and will give you lots of problems if he gets up.

OK, I know he was black when he left but the journey to Scotland must have turned him orange.  OP, he is a complex character and your pink bridle will give him the vapours and a shire with vapours is not impressive.

You must package Ted up and post him back to me, he has many pre-booked appointments to keep.  Without his regular sessions with a sprout stick, his personal masseur and private veterinary surgeon he will have a nervous breakdown.  A shire on a rampage will scare you OP, bubble wrap him and post him back first class immediately.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Littlelegs (7 February 2013)

I thought perhaps op's sentence construction might be giving the wrong impression. She does after all 'want to get it up'.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 February 2013)

Hahaha....oh this has made my day....



But seriously next time try harder? At least till you have got one or two if us believing you for a while otherwise its no fun!!!


----------



## lcharles (7 February 2013)

He probably has man flu, it is going around. A hot water bottle, some Covonia and a thick quilt should make him better in a few days.

Good luck OP. Hope Peter pulls through x


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (7 February 2013)

You need to find somebody with a Size 10 - 11 shoe and ask them to enter the stable. Gently work the shoe between the cheeks of the Horses butt and the floor and lift quickly


----------



## Delicious_D (7 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			Im sitting here in tears,
		
Click to expand...

You and me both.

TBH i think you just need to stick him in rollkur, if he is going to lay down h emight as well be on the bit!


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 February 2013)

Could it be VBS


----------



## coffeeandabagel (7 February 2013)

digger66 said:



			It's possible that your horse has caught his rug straps on the corner of the rubber matting and is just stuck.
QUOTE]

Thats soooo sad!   I can picture him there.

Maybe you also need to use woodpellets instead of straw - not so deep and comfy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 February 2013)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Maybe you also need to use woodpellets instead of straw - not so deep and comfy.
		
Click to expand...

Don't give the lazy sod any bedding!


----------



## TateandLyle (7 February 2013)

To the lady who sent me a lovely message. I cant reply on my phone but here are the answers...im only 13 and up until now ive only really ridden riding school horses. He is only 4 and until now has only ever lived out. I see him standing up all the time and moving, eating etc. It is only when I approach with his bridle that he lays down. I keep him at home but I do have an Instructor that could come out I suppose. He is very new to being ridden and my mum has took him for a walk with his collar on. Its just me and im starting to think he hates me. I guess as long as the vet says he is not in pain I guess he is just being stubborn. Im just at a loss what to do. My friend suggested just leaving his stable door open and leave him but im not sure how safe this is?


----------



## Ibblebibble (7 February 2013)

just sit on him while he's lying down, it will be an ideal time to practice sitting trot


----------



## TateandLyle (7 February 2013)

He doesnt have a rug on. He is often standing up and walking around its just when I go to ride him he lays down and i cant move him. Some people are being awfully rude to me, bullying is not nice especially to a child


----------



## tallyho! (7 February 2013)

lcharles said:



			He probably has man flu, it is going around. A hot water bottle, some Covonia and a thick quilt should make him better in a few days.

Good luck OP. Hope Peter pulls through x
		
Click to expand...

I thought covonia was contraindicated in pregnancy.... did we establish if Pete was foaling or not?


----------



## fine_and_dandy (7 February 2013)

Ibblebibble said:



			just sit on him while he's lying down, it will be an ideal time to practice sitting trot

Click to expand...

I was going to say this!!

Put his bridle on, put his saddle on, climb on board and pretend you are doing this:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWd_r2sOPhs


----------



## tallyho! (7 February 2013)

Are 13yo's still children in this day and age?

I just wondered as the boundaries between the language of some 13yo's and grown drunk men are getting fuzzy... just need to be sure. Sometimes at the school gate, if I close my eyes, it could 3am in Sunderland.


----------



## TateandLyle (7 February 2013)

He cant have foals silly he is a boy horse with four white socks and a little star.


----------



## tallyho! (7 February 2013)

Ah! Good, glad we have that established . It was important to know. For medical reasons.


----------



## Littlelegs (7 February 2013)

When your mum walks him in the collar does she dress as Barbara woodhouse & have a pocket of doggy treats? If so I suggest you approach his stable dressed in tweed & refer to him as a good doggy.


----------



## Gracie21 (7 February 2013)

BAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA I'm actually crying. 

This has made my day. Thank you everyone haha


----------



## tallyho! (7 February 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			When your mum walks him in the collar does she dress as Barbara woodhouse & have a pocket of doggy treats? If so I suggest you approach his stable dressed in tweed & refer to him as a good doggy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sprocket123 (7 February 2013)




----------



## Chellebean (7 February 2013)

Haha this has cheered me up no end


----------



## Littlelegs (7 February 2013)

Brilliant Tallyho!


----------



## hest (7 February 2013)

Nothing to worry about OP, all entirely normal.

Your pony is merely staging a sit-in!

He is an active campaigner for the Society of Preventing the Acquisition of Mares.


----------



## Toast (7 February 2013)

I want to know who this really is!!


----------



## whisp&willow (7 February 2013)

Springy said:



			Op the honest real answer is that he must have been bought from Hilary Devey and cannot leave his stable until he has had a cup of tea and a sausage sarnie.......

Tut tut come on people its obvious!!! 

Click to expand...

 ha ha ha ha ha!  I had comletely forgotten about that.  I concur, this must be the root of the problem.


----------



## Patterdale (7 February 2013)

Sorry OP but you need more practice. 

So you know the word 'bridle' but not say collar instead of headcollar?

You don't know the words 'mare' or 'gelding' but you know the correct terms for socks and stars. 

You profess to be 13 but you're posting in schooltime. 

I could go on 

Must try harder!


----------



## Springy (7 February 2013)

whisp&willow said:



 ha ha ha ha ha!  I had comletely forgotten about that.  I concur, this must be the root of the problem.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beausmate (7 February 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Sorry OP but you need more practice. 
You profess to be 13 but you're posting in schooltime. 



Click to expand...

but mebbe she iz liike bunkin off innit tho


----------



## Ladyinred (7 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			but mebbe she iz liike bunkin off innit tho
		
Click to expand...

It's half term here. We have crazy five term years at the local school so none of the hols match any other schools in the area.


----------



## Elsiecat (7 February 2013)

I find dynamite shoved up offending pony's bottom is effective.


----------



## HaffiesRock (7 February 2013)

Any news from your imagination, I mean vet, OP?


----------



## caseycat (7 February 2013)

Toast, im with you 'who are you?'
I don't think you are a real bridge dweller!


----------



## Haylee (7 February 2013)

Is he up yet? Think my chestnut has the same


----------



## Slightly Foxed (7 February 2013)

Call in Findus Foods, I understand they're looking for more lasagne fillings.


----------



## Dizzy socks (7 February 2013)

I would advise taking a trip to Plymouth, to hire the services of a trained circus horse (Important: _Must_ be skewbald). Transport it back to Glasgow at huge cost, and make it lie down next to your horse. As your horse is chestnut, and chestnuts are snobbish, your horse will feel obliged to remove itself, and get as far away as possible from the offending skewbald. Keep the skewbald in your garden shed, and use when necessary.


----------



## Odd Socks (7 February 2013)

fine_and_dandy said:



			I was going to say this!!

Put his bridle on, put his saddle on, climb on board and pretend you are doing this:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWd_r2sOPhs 

  

Click to expand...

LOVE  THIS!!


I've thought of a potential problem though...maybe Pete doesnt know what tack is (in case YOU don't know OP, its the saddle 'n shizzle)

The remedy? why dont you put the tack on your own back, the bridle round your neck and show him.  Just don't get too close or you might get a nasty surprise


----------



## Shysmum (7 February 2013)

Reading this thread has had my hubbie asking if "I'm Okay", do I "want a cup of tea for your cough"  and finally "FGS - SHUT UP WOMAN !!!"....


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 February 2013)

Nothing to add, except PMSL.

Awaiting an update.


----------



## Littlelegs (8 February 2013)

Maybe the vet had detention & couldn't come last night.


----------



## Patterdale (8 February 2013)

*sniggers*


----------



## Annagain (8 February 2013)

I think there's a very important factor people are overlooking and poor Pete will continue to suffer until it's dealt with. Most Glaswegians tend to have a strong accent so my guess is he can't understand you what with him being Anglo-Arab. I suggest elocution lessons.

ETA  - or sell him and buy a Shetland.


----------



## Annagain (8 February 2013)

Just to clarify, the elocution lessons are for you, not the horse.


----------



## 056775 (8 February 2013)

StormyMoments said:



			*snorts* would explain why he isnt interested in carrots of polos 

Click to expand...

You bad bad people - I just laughed very publicly reading this and considering the job in hand and information I have in front of me... Had some very alarming looks!! 

Exits HHF and goes back to work!!


----------



## HaffiesRock (8 February 2013)

I think OP got bored...


----------



## 056775 (8 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			I have the vet coming after school, I will update for any genuine people. Thank you for all the PMs I got, appreciate those of you taking me seriously.
		
Click to expand...

Please please tell me there are those out there who have offered actual genuine advise!!

They surely deserve a name and shame?!?!?


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

HaffiesRock said:



			I think OP got bored...
		
Click to expand...

We're offended!


----------



## Allie5 (8 February 2013)

Im a particularly well spoken Glaswegian....shall I come and visit and do some carrot stick waving, horse whispering and I'll find out if he likes his blue bridle? I will only charge £650 per hour. Which is fellow Scot rates and obviously my horse whispering skills are much more valuable than that.


----------



## HaffiesRock (8 February 2013)

Allie5 said:



			Im a particularly well spoken Glaswegian....shall I come and visit and do some carrot stick waving, horse whispering and I'll find out if he likes his blue bridle? I will only charge £650 per hour. Which is fellow Scot rates and obviously my horse whispering skills are much more valuable than that.
		
Click to expand...

That's very cheap! Can you come and wave a stick at my boy and ask him why he's always hungry? He wears a brown bridle and is a boy horse if that helps? x


----------



## tallyho! (8 February 2013)

Oh I'm on tenterhooks!!! What happened to boy pony???


----------



## TateandLyle (8 February 2013)

Thanks everyone for your concern, the lady vet come out who was brilliant with Pete. She went over to his stable and he did exactly what he does with me and layed straight down, she did this clicky noise with her mouth and he jumped straight up.  He was reluctant to leave his stable but a cherry lickit got him going. Once out she checked him over and said all was well. She thinks he is being stubborn and taking the mick out of me. Pete has now got a companion daddy bout me a lovely new horse today and they are both out in the field together. Now I know he is happy and healthy my instructor is coming out tomorrow my only problem is now i dont know which one to ride lol. Daddy bought another horse because the lady at the riding school said pete would be happier with a friend and it seems to have done the trick. Thanks to the wonderful ladies who sent the PM I wish i could thank you personally but dad took my laptop away lol


----------



## Delicious_D (8 February 2013)

You know its really funny, one particular poster logs off and suddenly, you log on!

Strange that


----------



## HaffiesRock (8 February 2013)

Glad to hear there was a happily ever after.

I'm guessing the pink bridle is no longer for sale...


----------



## TateandLyle (8 February 2013)

No the pinkbridle is no longer for sale it will fit Molly now. He will be getting a blue one because he is a boy lol


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			You know its really funny, one particular poster logs off and suddenly, you log on!

Strange that 

Click to expand...

Who who who who who?!?!  Pm me please


----------



## TrasaM (8 February 2013)

Feecckk. Hasn't that pony got up yet! .?


----------



## caseycat (8 February 2013)

Delicious_D please reveal, i can't see who is on line on my phone, i was thinking that this could be Shill's mischievous handy work


----------



## TateandLyle (8 February 2013)

I will keep you all updated tomorrow on how the lesson goes if you all would like. I am still waiting on papa frita getting back to me.


----------



## HaffiesRock (8 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			Who who who who who?!?!  Pm me please

Click to expand...

You mean this isnt a genuine poster?


----------



## loisb501 (8 February 2013)

What colour of bridle did you get Pete's new friend?


----------



## TateandLyle (8 February 2013)

Molly will have the pink one she is a bay arab so will fit her. Pete will get a new one mummy is taking me to Hazelden tomorrow I just hope they have a nice one in his size.


----------



## Delicious_D (8 February 2013)

No, not shills  still a suspicion so i wont reveal...yet!


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2013)

HaffiesRock said:



			You mean this isnt a genuine poster? 

Click to expand...

Sorry to break it to you like that, I know it must be a terrible shock!!



loisb501 said:



			What colour of bridle did you get Pete's new friend?
		
Click to expand...

Duh, the pink "Pete" previously passed partaking!


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			No, not shills  still a suspicion so i wont reveal...yet!
		
Click to expand...

It's not anyone who is very witty


----------



## Delicious_D (8 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			It's not anyone who is very witty 

Click to expand...

Agreed  

And the troll showed such promise


----------



## caseycat (8 February 2013)

Ha it was mentioned early on to ask papa Frita as they have all the answers


----------



## Nicnac (8 February 2013)

Whoever it is is based in Scotland......

Pete & Molly - must be a clue in there somewhere.....


----------



## TateandLyle (8 February 2013)

Im really upset, i wasnt even going to bother coming back and giving you an update because quite frankly this seems a big joke to a lot of you. I was really worried about pete i did the right thing and called a vet but i replied because of the nice people that did ask. If you dont want to hear about me, pete and molly thats fine but at least im trying to do my best by them.


----------



## Alaadin (8 February 2013)

Imagine if this was real...


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2013)

Alaadin said:



			Imagine if this was real...

Click to expand...

I'm sure it is in the op's head.


----------



## TateandLyle (8 February 2013)

I do have a question if anyone could answer, mummy had the dentist out today and his mouth was a right state he has to have a wolf tooth removed and im worried about this. Can somebody explain what happens and will it hurt pete?


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			I do have a question if anyone could answer, mummy had the dentist out today and his mouth was a right state he has to have a wolf tooth removed and im worried about this. Can somebody explain what happens and will it hurt pete?
		
Click to expand...

Good job mummy is going to get this sorted out now as other wise he would have turned into a real wolf and eaten you all up little red riding hood!


----------



## sherry90 (8 February 2013)

It may hurt Pete but i am sure he will get over it as the dentist usually gives out a lollipop and a sticker after the dentist, that will cheer Pete up no end I'm sure.


----------



## TateandLyle (8 February 2013)

If you cant say nothing nice, dont say nothing at all. Maybe you should watch Bambi ffionwinnie it might make you think of other peoples feelings


----------



## TateandLyle (8 February 2013)

He cant have a lollipop he isnt allowed sugar he will get sick. I give up trying to explain and ask for help. I will update tomorrow after i have my lesson. Thanks for all the nice comments they have really helped, to the not so nice go pick on somebody else.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			He cant have a lollipop he isnt allowed sugar he will get sick. I give up trying to explain and ask for help. I will update tomorrow after i have my lesson. *Thanks for all the nice comments* they have really helped, to the not so nice go pick on somebody else.
		
Click to expand...

Where?????


----------



## Sprocket123 (8 February 2013)

Ditto Ffionwinnie


----------



## EventingMum (8 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			I do have a question if anyone could answer, mummy had the dentist out today and his mouth was a right state he has to have a wolf tooth removed and im worried about this. Can somebody explain what happens and will it hurt pete?
		
Click to expand...

Can you tell me which dentist your mummy had out?  I must check out Hazeldean too, I didn't know they did coloured tack!


----------



## Bourbons (8 February 2013)

TateandLyle said:



			If you cant say nothing nice, dont say nothing at all. *Maybe you should watch Bambi ffionwinnie it might make you think of other peoples feelings*

Click to expand...

LMFAO!!! What?!?!?!

This thread is fantastic, and has certainly brightened up my night shift!

So you said that you are using the pink COB sized bridle on your pure bred arab? Surely that will be far too big? You definitely need a miniature sized bling bridle for her dainty little head.

Also, can you post pictures of your horses? I can't believe no one has asked, we all love it when new owners put up new pictures - your two sound GORGEOUS! Especially Pete - I love a a chestnut with 4 whites and a star 

How very nice of you, Mummy and Daddy have bought you a newly backed youngster, I have always found that novices are by far a better match than experienced riders for horses that have only been sat on 

what are your future plans for your pair? I reckon that you would be able to take them round Badminton Horse Trials this year - should be a breeze for you!


----------



## Purple18 (8 February 2013)

Bourbons said:



			LMFAO!!! What?!?!?!

This thread is fantastic, and has certainly brightened up my night shift!

So you said that you are using the pink COB sized bridle on your pure bred arab? Surely that will be far too big? You definitely need a miniature sized bling bridle for her dainty little head.

Also, can you post pictures of your horses? I can't believe no one has asked, we all love it when new owners put up new pictures - your two sound GORGEOUS! Especially Pete - I love a a chestnut with 4 whites and a star 

How very nice of you, Mummy and Daddy have bought you a newly backed youngster, I have always found that novices are by far a better match than experienced riders for horses that have only been sat on 

what are your future plans for your pair? I reckon that you would be able to take them round Badminton Horse Trials this year - should be a breeze for you!
		
Click to expand...

 Good Point I'd also like to see pictures of the pair of them they sound beautiful


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (8 February 2013)

Maybe you should start a new thread and introduce us properly to Molly and Pete.. and perhaps you should have nipped all this in the bud at the start. How can you expect anyone to take you seriously if you continue to post funny replies Tate & lyle, and sound as though your running a joke?
Re-read everything in this thread and ask yourself, would you take yourself seriously with the replies you've made?


----------



## holeymoley (8 February 2013)

Who's Tate & Lyle?


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (8 February 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Who's Tate & Lyle?

Click to expand...

A bag of sugar....


----------



## Littlelegs (8 February 2013)

Funny that he can't have lollipops or sugar, but yourself & the vet gave him a lickit. Was it a weight watchers lickit? And did you let Pete & Molly get married, or are they grazing in sin? Just make sure to ask the dentist for the wolf tooth, Pete will be distraught if he can't leave it under his bankings for the tooth-troll.


----------



## Ladyinred (9 February 2013)

Is it only me or is this wearing  a bit thin now?


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 February 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Is it only me or is this wearing  a bit thin now?
		
Click to expand...

It was pathetic from the start but I have found the replies amusing!


----------



## Springy (9 February 2013)

I have a 16pence solution for your horse

A bullet

Sounds best all round


----------



## caseycat (9 February 2013)

Tate&lyle isn't that silverspoon's mate!


----------



## D66 (9 February 2013)

don't stop this thread, it's the best thing on here. 

OP I think the pink bridle is just the tip of the iceberg.  I bet some where in your grooming kit is an item that DOESN'T MATCH!  Find it and replace it - and your problem is solved.


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 February 2013)

Springy said:



			I have a 16pence solution for your horse

A bullet

Sounds best all round 

Click to expand...

I assume for the op not the horse


----------



## StormyMoments (9 February 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			I assume for the op not the horse 

Click to expand...

*snorts*

i dissapear for two days leaving this thread at 22 replies, come back and its got 237 replies.. how has this thread gone on for so long!?


----------



## Hunter93 (9 February 2013)

Has the nanny gone under a new name? 
Is this the horse she bought for the children that lives with sheep? 






I'm sorry I'm not sympathetic I have a walking horse.


----------



## Littlelegs (9 February 2013)

You're onto something there hunter93. I don't think op is nanny Sarah under a new name, I think op is the charge of nanny Sarah, & Pete is indeed the pony mummy asked nanny Sarah to buy.


----------



## Hunter93 (9 February 2013)

AHHHHHHH littlelegs we have it sussed! 
Wonder if nanny Sarah has found out what a muck heap is yet?


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 February 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			You're onto something there hunter93. I don't think op is nanny Sarah under a new name, I think op is the charge of nanny Sarah, & Pete is indeed the pony mummy asked nanny Sarah to buy.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being too clever here


----------



## Adopter (9 February 2013)

Wish we had a like button, the hummor on here is great!

There is a pink saddle to match bridle on Floxie's thread ....


----------



## RCP Equestrian (11 February 2013)

Isn't Pete also a type of soil? Maybe thats why he wouldn't get up....


----------



## caseycat (11 February 2013)

Lol, RCP


----------



## whisp&willow (11 February 2013)

That's peat RCP... but maybe it was a typo?!


----------



## edgedem (11 February 2013)

Brontie said:



			I find threatening to sell them to Tesco's usually gets them moving.
		
Click to expand...



priceless! i now use: "move your lazy ass or ill turn you into lasagne" 

works everytime!


----------



## paulineh (11 February 2013)

I have skipped through half of the posts and find it almost rubbish. 

If any of what T&L is saying is true then most of you are being nasty

Get behind him with a plastic bag he will get up , if not get your instructor to do it.


----------



## tallyho! (11 February 2013)

Wow how is this thread not dead yet? 

Yawn.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (11 February 2013)

So is anyone going tell us who it is????


----------



## RCP Equestrian (11 February 2013)

whisp&willow said:



			That's peat RCP... but maybe it was a typo?!
		
Click to expand...

Twas a typo


----------

